# Help Modding my Fluval Spec V



## alliekat159 (Nov 3, 2017)

I have a Fluval Spec V which I've seen many videos and posts on how to modd or bettas by poking holes in the tube that leads form the pump to the output nozel, but the parts are different in the newer version. The previous tube was thinner and more substantial which seemed easy to cut holes in. I have tried to cut holes in my tube to decrease flow and allow me to put my heater in this compartment, but when i try to snip holes in the tube with a tiny pair of scissors, it is very difficult and just creates a slit that doesn't allow water to pass through. Has anyone figured out a good way to put holes in this type of tubing.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

A drill. 

It's easier to cover the intake/outake with filter sponges. If you're set on poking holes, cut the slit with scissors and widen it with a screwdriver (get it wedged in the slit and twist).


----------



## alliekat159 (Nov 3, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> A drill.
> 
> It's easier to cover the intake/outake with filter sponges. If you're set on poking holes, cut the slit with scissors and widen it with a screwdriver (get it wedged in the slit and twist).


Yeah, I really don't want to buy a drill just for this and then have to find a place to put it. I want to stick my heater in the back compartment, and as far as I know increasing circulation is necessary for keeping the heater back there. Also, I hear using sponges is hard on the pump.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Depends on the density of the sponge.

If not a sponge you can also baffle it with a water bottle, although I don't know how difficult that will be on a Fluval.


----------



## VSA (Sep 4, 2017)

I used the scissors I have for trimming plants. First create the hole making sure you do not pierce the other side. Then you can wiggle the scissors to make the hole larger.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I didnt have to mod mine for my girl Echo. The flow isnt too strong in my spc V or spec III


----------



## alliekat159 (Nov 3, 2017)

BettaStarter24 said:


> I didnt have to mod mine for my girl Echo. The flow isnt too strong in my spc V or spec III


I'm more worried about heating my tank. Do you hide your heater in the pump compartment?


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

alliekat159 said:


> I'm more worried about heating my tank. Do you hide your heater in the pump compartment?


Yes, i have a hydor theo in my spec V where the pump is. It fits very well back there. More compact heaters seem t fit better though i havent tried one of my longer heaters. (I also use Marineland Visitherm heaters)


----------



## alliekat159 (Nov 3, 2017)

BettaStarter24 said:


> alliekat159 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more worried about heating my tank. Do you hide your heater in the pump compartment?
> ...


Oh cool. Does it heat well without mods? I've read that the mods allow more circulation in the compartment and heat better. Maybe I'll just leave it as is.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

alliekat159 said:


> Oh cool. Does it heat well without mods? I've read that the mods allow more circulation in the compartment and heat better. Maybe I'll just leave it as is.


Yeah. I have no mods in either my spec V or spec III and both heat really nicely


----------

